# 5 weeks old - Picture overload!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I'm in love! :wub: They are so adorable!!! Play, Sleep, Play, Sleep!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

OMG! Such sweetness! Thanks for the smile this morning.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


They are SO adorable!!!! I can't believe they will be 6 weeks old in 2 days!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I know Jessica, time flies!!!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Not picture overload...its definitely "cuteness" overload! LOL Those are great!


----------



## Furricane (Feb 18, 2010)

Aw cuteness overload! I love the pics of the black puppy sleeping on the green stuffed toy! I don't know how you can give them up to new homes after seeing how cute they are!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

OMG...just too cute!
MY FAVORITE AGE from birth to 8wks......next great age...4-5mos.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Furricane said:


> I don't know how you can give them up to new homes after seeing how cute they are!


:rofl: These pups are freaking awesome and I've been telling hubby that we should keep them all!!! :rofl: Yeah, I don't think the puppy buyers would be too happy.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Puppy Heaven... that's for sure. You know something Carolina, I was looking through old pictures yesterday.. remember your white shepherd at that "photos with Santa" for rescue fund raising? You've come a long way kiddo.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I do Lynn and yes indeed!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

OH. MY. GOODNESS. I need me a puppy NOW!! Wait, wait, I *have* a puppy...*sigh* Those are some of the cutest little bundles I've ever seen! I was looking through from the top and noting which ones I would like to have sent to me  and then realized that by the time I got to the bottom, I had claimed most if not all of them....hehe


----------



## howlk9 (Jan 29, 2012)

So cute. It has been a long time since I've had a puppy in the house. Makes me want another one.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

They are so adorable...now I want a puppy


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Beautiful healthy looking babies... they are just gorgeous. :wub:


----------



## Jazmeena (Feb 9, 2012)

soooo precious!! We have only had our puppy for 7 weeks and I miss the "little puppy" stage already - they grow WAY too fast. Your puppies are so adorable!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

They do grow really fast.  I can't believe that the puppy buyers are coming this weekend to visit them. 2 more weeks and they will be gone.  Well, except for one female that will be staying with us.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

They are all gorgeous, thanks for sharing with us.:wub:


----------



## Bluemoose (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh my goodness! They are just too cute :wub:


----------



## Brisco_dog (Jan 31, 2012)

why cant they grow up slow like humans??? so flippen cute!!


----------



## Wilma (Jan 31, 2012)

Awwww.. how cute.. I want one. I won't get mine until he is 8 weeks so I will miss all that. At least I have these pics for what I won't get to witness.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Brisco_dog said:


> why cant they grow up slow like humans??? so flippen cute!!


I know!! They grow so fast. 

Thank you everyone!


----------



## danbibby (May 22, 2011)

How could anyone resist the Ubber cuteness!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I know I can't!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Lucky puppy buyers...for sure.

Loved the pics.....


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Only 10 more days and these babies will be going home!


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Awwww! I love that age! Soooo darn cute.


----------

